

No more compiling Phusion Passenger - jballanc
http://blog.phusion.nl/2013/08/15/no-more-compiling-phusion-passenger/#.UgzirvHXcdU.twitter

======
FooBarWidget
For those who are not familiar with Phusion Passenger: it is a Phusion
Passenger is a fast and robust web server and application server for Ruby,
Python and Node.js. It works by integrating into Apache and Nginx and turning
them into a fully-featured application server. You can compare it to
(G)Unicorn, Puma and uWSGI. The difference is that Phusion Passenger
integrates better with Nginx, is a lot easier to setup, and provides useful
deployment, stability and security features such as process supervision, I/O
concurrency protection, good admin tools for providing lots of insight,
multitenancy, etc.

